# New to the forum, about to buy first gun..



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello,

I am just about to purchase my first firearm. This is a completely new hobby for me as the result of firing a friends Glock 26. 

I am a history nut and I really want a 1911. I have been doing research for a while now and I think I have made my choice..

I like the Springfield 1911 GI.. 

Again, this will be my first...but almost definitely not....my last gun. 

Any comments?

Thanks,


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would step up just one notch and get the Mil-Spec model as it has better sights and a lowered ejection port. The GI models I have seen usually need a little work to get them running. If your into history and want the closes thing to what was used get a 1991A1 Colt. Here's a link to them.
http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/pistols.asp


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

I should mention that I have found the GI for under $500....which fits the budget right now...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I would step up just one notch and get the Mil-Spec model as it has better sights and a lowered ejection port. The GI models I have seen usually need a little work to get them running. If your into history and want the closes thing to what was used get a 1991A1 Colt. Here's a link to them.
> http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/pistols.asp


+1
You will like the sights more in the Mil-Spec than on the GI. That little front sight is hard to see.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A Springfield 1911 is always a great choice. I would buy the best one I could afford. If you can find a used one that has some holster wear, you can probably get a lot of gun for your money.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it wasn't my first handgun but my 2nd. A Springfield Loaded Target. Very happy with it and Springfield has a great customer service reputation, as well as a lifetime warranty. If that GI did not function correctly I have no doubt that Springfield would make it right.


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen, tomorrow I will probably purchase the GI. Got to fire one tonight and it was incredible.


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

:smt023 Good choice. You can shoot her 'till you save for a step up.
Springfield's are great guns, and no matter which model you choose,
they just feel right, and shoot great.


----------

